

Leaked AshleyMadison Emails Suggest Execs Hacked Competitors - forgottenpass
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/leaked-ashleymadison-emails-suggest-execs-hacked-competitors/

======
zer00eyz
This is priceless.

So it may be that the only thing that really separates AM from its hackers, is
the leaking of data?

If they failed to disclose to nerve, are they any less guilty than Impact
team?

Assuming they did commit some crime (breaking in, or with the data) would the
results of the hack be admissible in court? Or would it be fruit of a poison
tree?

------
RexRollman
To me, the most troubling thing is that they were charging people to remove
their account information and did not actually remove it (from what I have
read). If this is true, then how is this not blatant fraud?

~~~
err4nt
Simple: were they charging people to unpublish the information from being
accessed on the website, OR were they promising to delete the data and go back
and remove extant copies of the data from past backups?

Chances are you paid the fee and they marked your info as 'deleted' in the
database, effectively unpublishing the information. That would explain how the
'deleted' data could still be leaked.

~~~
LinuxBender
Perhaps this will get more folks to ask what "deleted" really means.

------
hfpn
So what was wrong with the email archive that appeared to be corrupted?

~~~
forgottenpass
The uploader left the bittorrent swarm too early. Only one client got 100% of
the file, and they left before anyone else got 100% too. Some security news (I
forget which) reported the orignal seeder left the transmission web ui
unprotected.

